

The Dirty Little Secret Of Silicon Valley's Startup Boom... - paulsilver
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2012/02/the_dirty_littl_1.php

======
neworbit
That's not dirty so much as it is awesome. Go start something! Make a name for
yourself! Acquire some real experience and notoriety and some great stories to
tell down the road.

But do make sure you've got the connections to be acquired... most of us don't
the first time out, but networking your way into that is a critical part of
the process.

